# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Lỗi arc and radius Mach 3

## ngochien90

em thường xuyên bị lỗi như vậy 
Tìm mãi google không thấy bài hướng dẫn sửa  :Frown: 
Anh em nào giúp em với ạ 
Em xuất Gcode từ Creo 3.0

----------


## CKD

1. Tìm cái post xuấn kiểu line, tức chỉ dùng G0/q.
2. Hỏi báo lỗi gcode mà éo thấy cái đoạn code bị lỗi thế lào.

----------


## CKD

G02/03 có rất nhiều cú pháp và config đi kèm, sơ sơ cũng 3-4 kiểu khác nhau. Do đó, controller hoặc Post có thể config để code có thể tương thích lẫn nhau.

Thông thường thì cách đơn giản nhất để vượt qua là chỉ dùng line, tức G00 và G01.
Nếu có xuất ra arc thì hên xui nếu không các định được config trên post hoặc controller.

----------


## vusvus

Bác up cái file . asm của creo và cả file .tap lên đây ợ

----------

